# 1995 Altima GXE error code 1005



## rp1 (Nov 4, 2007)

My check engine light came on recently, so I extracted the code 1005. According to my Haynes manual this is related to an "open or short in the egr solenoid control valve". I've checked wiring and battery voltage is getting to the solenoid, and the solenoid is operating fine when I check it with battery voltage applied. So I cleared the error code and ran the car for about 2 hours and it came on again. What else could be the cause?


----------



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

Sounds like an intermittent lose of voltage due to bad wire or bad/dirty connection. When you checked for the voltage, it just happened to be working at that particular time. I'd carefully check all the wiring and any connectors involved.


----------



## rp1 (Nov 4, 2007)

After I had a little more time to troubleshoot, it seems that after I reset the error, I can run the car right after and not ever see the the check engine light. But after I turn off the car for about a minute and start it again the light will come on within 30 seconds every time. This is getting pretty weird, anyone else have thoughts on this issue?


----------

